# Be Careful of getting Stabbed after Giving a Blowjob



## wokofshame (Sep 6, 2010)

Teen Girl With No Vagina Pregnant by Sperm Survival from Oral Sex - ABC News




from the article: 
After interviews, they gathered that "Just before she was stabbed in the abdomen she had practiced fellatio with her new boyfriend and was caught in the act by her former lover. The fight with knives ensued."

The girl arrived at the hospital with an empty stomach -- and therefore with little stomach acid around -- and doctors found two holes from a stab wound that opened her stomach up to her abdominal cavity. The case report said doctors washed her stomach out with a salt solution and stitched her up.

"A plausible explanation for this pregnancy is that spermatozoa gained access to the reproductive organs via the injured gastrointestinal tract," the authors wrote.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 6, 2010)

good god. Now that's the making of an urban legend


----------



## RRReconnaissance (Sep 6, 2010)

Damn he must of had super sperm or she was already pregnant.


----------



## Amish (Sep 8, 2010)

thats some crazy shit


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 9, 2010)

wow theres some fate for ya
no vag but you still get a kid...
suppose its jesus?
hmmm


----------



## Mouse (Sep 9, 2010)

puts a whole new spin on the term "ax wound" or "gash" lol


----------



## 1percentfreeloader (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow to the Holy Fucking Shit! If that's true, that girl needs to write a fucking bestseller. As asscheek as it is chasing a dollar, this girl has paid for hwr life story in spades (if true, duh)... She'll be buying some mf'ing cooquaroo's, and maybe even a vagina(bad tase sorry). Holy crap!


----------



## flatwormfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't want to spoil the wowfest by pointing out how horribly impossible this is. Cool story!


----------



## CuzIcan (Sep 16, 2010)

What a load (no pun) of shit...But god damn funny business (again, no pun).


----------



## veggieguy12 (Sep 22, 2010)

Reading the ABC News story link, it sounds both ripe for being false, but also backed by reputable, credible sources.
I dunno... I'm staying skeptical. I've never before heard of not having a vagina. (For a woman, I mean.)


----------



## farmer john (Sep 22, 2010)

ive heard of the no vagina but im not sure how sperm would fight stomach acid?


----------



## wokofshame (Sep 23, 2010)

I was wary of this being fake but it seems to check out, the NIH posted it up. My cousins grew up in Lesotho where this happened and it's a quite Catholic place in parts ie very sexually suppressed on the surface level. So you would think the family might want to cover up that why their daughter had a kid. But giving beejs isn't how I'd cover for my kid if i was trying to avoidembarrassment.

The NIH link
Oral conception. Impregnation via the proximal gas... [Br J Obstet Gynaecol. 1988] - PubMed result

Cap'n, here's what you're wondering about:
Vaginal atresia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's a more complete article
http://medicine.com.my/wp/?p=8245
(from)
crasch: How to get pregnant from a blowjob

I guess the moral is, Damn I'm glad i have a penis


----------



## insanemembrane (Sep 23, 2010)

wtf if it is true its fuckin crazy but if it aint then its still fuckin entertaining


----------



## veggieguy12 (Sep 24, 2010)

So, with a functional uterus and no vagina, what happens to the menses?


----------

